
KISSmetrics' Guide to SaaS Pricing - michaelrkn
http://www.slideshare.net/kissmetrics/ultimate-guide-to-saas-pricing
======
DanielRibeiro
Another great guide on Pricing: [http://conversionxl.com/pricing-experiments-
you-might-not-kn...](http://conversionxl.com/pricing-experiments-you-might-
not-know-but-can-learn-from/)

~~~
juddlyon
Conversion XL is a great site, I wished I'd discovered it earlier. Thanks for
posting this.

------
markdown
The talk might have been great, but standalone, this set of slides isn't
anything to write to HN about.

------
dangrossman
Here's a recording of the webinar these slides are from:

<http://kiss.wistia.com/medias/pkpgivfoga>

------
hakaaaaak
"Your goal = prove that the product can be sold"

Noooo! This makes it sound like you can start with a pricing model that is way
off and change it later. When you change it, you better be charging for
something different, or customers will be pissed. Netflix is perfect example.
Great service, great product, and then they lost a lot of customer when they
said, "Instead of paying A and getting X and Y, we're only going to give you X
for A, and you can pay B for Y." If you do change pricing, you need to change
the product package in a way the customer can justify.

~~~
sudonim
You can. We did. We improved the product and charged new people a higher price
while keeping early customers at their old price.

Netflix was way past this point when they changed their pricing model. I
believe what they're advocating is to prove people will pay -- doesn't matter
how much. Using strategies like grandfathering people into a plan you can
avoid making customers upset in the way netflix did.

------
uptown
Curious to hear feedback on how to handle pricing for existing customers as
you evolve your pricing model. The KISSmetrics guide recommends grandfathering
in existing customers which makes sense. Are there opportunities to allow them
to help grow your customer-base by inviting new customers into their
discounted pricing tier, and is that generally worth it, or should you avoid
the complexity involved with managing such a broad range of price structures?

~~~
sudonim
We have some customers grandfathered in at our earliest pricing tier: $10 per
month. When we signed them up at that price, we told them that at some point
in the future that would change. I think the important thing early on is to
set expectations. Don't pull the rug out from under people, but if your
product is 10 days old, tell people that you want the flexibility to change
the price in the future.

We're considering adding features not available on prices below X and also
offering them a significant discount to switch to annual billing on one of the
newer pricing plans.

~~~
jonbishop
"I think the important thing early on is to set expectations"

Agree 100%. Overall, people don't like things taken away from them, but if you
set expectations up front, they tend to take change better.

------
jmathai
Some great points. Understanding _why_ your users use your product vs. _how_
they use it will go a long way in determining price. I think the why is much
more impoerant than the how.

------
lemcoe9
Way too many pictures...

~~~
jmathai
Assume it was meant to be talked over. By itself the photos have no context.

